# Hand Dryer Location



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is thanks to Bryan Holland for producing this picture:Convenience,..................but is there a violation?

View attachment 1934


View attachment 1934


/monthly_2013_09/image006.png.9e646d9a195bf6e109882faa08158b53.png


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

Out of reach range

Probably not installed per manufacturer's instructions

probably not proper grounding

Functionality, It will blow anything in the sink into your face


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Out of reach rangeProbably not installed per manufacturer's instructions
> 
> probably not proper grounding
> 
> Functionality, It will blow anything in the sink into your face


So what you are saying is that you like it?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah Ya    .


----------



## mjesse (Sep 9, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Functionality, It will blow anything in the sink into your face


Maybe it's meant to be a redneck face washer


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 9, 2013)

What if both the faucet and dryer where touchless sensor activated?

Francis


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

looking at it, maybe it is the chicken and egg thing

which came first the dryer or the sink???

Maybe the sink was added as a remodel?


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you mean to post this in the electrical forum?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> What if both the faucet and dryer where touchless sensor activated?Francis


So you put your hands in the sink and the blower activates.... Not


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Did you mean to post this in the electrical forum?


Yes I did intentionally because I want to know what the opinion is for an electrical installation.  Based on the height, it may already be an accessibility issue.

I put it here for a reason Sir.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Maybe it's meant to be a redneck face washer


It's not powered by an old chainsaw motor so I kinda doubt that.

Brent


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes I did intentionally because I want to know what the opinion is for an electrical installation.  Based on the height, it may already be an accessibility issue.I put it here for a reason Sir.


Then aside from the 422.31(B) violation the normally comes with a hand dryer install I see no problem other than crappy design.

And don't call me Sir.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Then aside from the 422.31(B) violation the normally comes with a hand dryer install I see no problem other than crappy design.And don't call me Sir.


Shirley there is more to the story.


----------



## JPohling (Sep 9, 2013)

its the water heater


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff,

Are you on you honeymoon?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Jeff,Are you on you honeymoon?


Not yet, we leave in the morning.  Arrive tomorrow, married Thursday, Back the following Wednesday.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeff, This girl your merrying, Is it the same girl that you used as your avatar that was wearing a Santa suit a couple of years back?

Handryer,

Maybe there's two wires under the sink that you twist together to turn on the blower, you.. know.. like MacGruber?

pc1


----------

